# Douglas Lima and Rick Hawn compete for vacant welterweight belt at Bellator 117



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/01/douglas-lima-and-rick-hawn-compete-for-vacant-welterweight-belt-at-bellator-117/










> Bellator MMA welterweight standouts Douglas Lima (25-5 MMA, 7-1 BMMA) and Rick Hawn (18-2 MMA, 10-2 BMMA) will meet on April 18 with the promotion’s vacant 170-pound title on the line.
> 
> Bellator officials today announced the championship contest will headline Bellator 117 on April 18 at Mid-America Center in Council Bluffs, Iowa.
> 
> ...


Well that's one FFL fighter of mine that's gonna get wrecked!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

2 of my favorite fighters. Sucks one of them has to lose. I still think both would be top 10 fighters in the UFC.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Really looking forward to this one. Neither of these guys has the mitigating style which Askren stifled the division with. These guys know how to offend, should be exciting. A good style contrast. I'm currently leaning Lima.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Pulling for Lima here let's go phenom!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I really hope Hawn can win this, maybe use some of that judo he has


----------

